#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  The Server application, source file or item cannot be found - Embeded Excel in Word

## JulieKit

Hi,
Yesterday I was working on a word document (MSWord2007) and I inserted an Excel Table.
I had copied and pasted-special-values from an Excel Spreadsheet.
I saved the file. Today I tried to edit the data in Word and it gives me the above error.
I closed word, opened the excel file and then opened word again, but nothing. I inserted a new s/sheet in the same word document and it workds, but I can still not edit the ones from yesterday.
Any advice please???!!!  :Confused:

----------


## iamquoc

It makes me crazy for some days, finally it was fixed, give  it a try: 
When you Insert a embed Excel into MS. Word, instead of mounting to “Insert - Table - Excel Spreadsheet”, you should follow:  “Insert - Object - Microsoft Excel Binary Worksheet”

----------

